# عبارة تدل على القوه



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2012)

*عبارة تدل على القوه
 كل واحد منا عنده مفردات  يستعملها، وطريقة كلام خاصة به. ولكن الإنسان الناجح في علاقته مع الله ومع  الناس، لا بد أن تتوفر لديه عبارات يستعملها باستمرار؛ عبارات يجب أن تكون  صادقة و نابعة من القلب حتى تكون فعالة ومؤثرة. من أهمها:

 “سامحني”!

  لا يوجد إنسان لا يخطئ! ولكن قليلون هم الذين يقرون بأخطائهم.
   بعضنا يخطئ بالأقوال وبالأفعال.
  أحيانا، نحن نقول أشياء من دون قصد، أو بلا تخطيط. لكن آخرون يخطئون عن سابق  رصد وإصرار.
  يقول سليمان الحكيم: كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من معصية ( أم 10: 19 )

•     باختصار شديد، جميعنا نخطئ! 
 لكن للأسف، ليس الجميع يعتذر أو يقول، متأسف. 
  كم هو رائع الشخص الذي يقدر أن يقول، سامحني!
   إن طلب العفو والغفران هو كيف نبدأ الحياة المسيحية. فدون اعترافنا  بأننا خطاة وطلبنا الغفران من الله، لا يمكننا أن نبدأ الحياة المسيحية  الحقيقية. فالحياة المسيحية لا تبدأ بشهادة – بل تبدأ باعتراف: 
“أنا خاطئ!”

فمن لا يستطيع أن يقول آسف، سامحني وأنا مخطئ، هو شخص لا يدرك أن هناك  قوة فعلية وحقيقية تكمن في الاعتذار، قوة شفاء للعلاقات، وإمكانية لنشر  السلام، والقدرة على الشفاء الجسدي.

قولك “سامحني”، هو علامة قوة وليس ضعف .
الأقوياء فقط يقدرون أن يعترفوا بخطئهم بقولهم: “سامحني”.

أشجعك، أن تعتاد أن تقول: آسف، سامحني!
  •     يجب أن تجبر نفسك على الاعتذار.  
   قل: “آسف”، عندما تنسى عيد ميلاد زوجتك!
 أرسل لها الورود( حتى عندما لم  تخطئ أرسل لها الورود!)
 أبعث رسالة ، أو هاتف الشخص مباشرة.

•     كيف تعتذر؟
  لا تقل: “أنا لست مقتنعا بكلامك، لكن ماشي، سأقول آسف!”

 يجب أن تعني ما تقوله، وتقول ما تعنيه.

لا تقل: “آسف إن كنت قد أخطأت!” أو: “آسف إذا كان الأولاد سببوا لكم  إزعاج في العمارة!” أو “آسف، إن كانت طريقتي أزعجتك.”
 بل قل: “أسف لأني  استهزأت بك…” أو: “آسف!” بلا زيادة أو نقصان.

•     لا تؤخر في طلب السماح. “اغضبوا ولا تخطئوا.لا تغرب الشمس على غيظكم. (أفسس 4: 26)
  •     لا تحتاج أن تبرر أو تشرح نفسك أو تفسر إن لم يطلب منك ذلك.
  •     أعط المجال للمتضرر أن يهضم اعتذارك

 منقول*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

عجبني جدااااااااا الموضوع
ميرسي كتيييييييير
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> عجبني جدااااااااا الموضوع
> ميرسي كتيييييييير
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> ​



آمين

ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
الرب يباركم


----------

